# After updating the packages Freebsd 12.2  my Lumina Desktop boot up with a black screen



## mrusli (May 23, 2021)

Just today, i am updating my freebsd12.2, my Lumina Desktop booting up with a black screen.
I cannot seems to get in to startx.

I have to disable slim_enable="YES"

and type startx 

There seems to be something wrong with freebsd updates lately.


----------



## Emrion (May 23, 2021)

Is your machine a VM or a bare-metal one?
If you type `startx`, all is working correctly?


----------



## mrusli (May 24, 2021)

Yes! Indeed. I am running on a VM. Typing startx is working. I really do not know what happen? Why it turn black screen. So I decided to disable the slim.


----------



## jmos (May 24, 2021)

Your thread title is buggy - your desktop is working, it's just SLiM that makes trouble. I'm not using SLiM, but according to the message displayed when you''re updating the package (https://www.freshports.org/x11/slim/#message) there was a change according to DBus (because otherwise "it shows a blank screen" is said in the bug report).


----------



## Emrion (May 24, 2021)

So, it's not the same problem that I have. I get the same black screen with `startx`.

If you have a VirtualBox VM you can try to uninstall virtualbox-ose-additions and install virtualbox-ose-additions-legacy instead. It worked for me.

The 6th version of virtualbox-ose-additions brought some troubles/bugs and maybe you've been hit by one of them.


----------

